# NAMOTORSPORTS | APR Spring Into Power Sale!



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*APR 2010 Spring into Power Sale at North American Motorsports!*
APR has just launched their 2010 Spring into Power Sale which will be running from now until April 30th 2010. Most APR products are on sale, including:

Below are a few of the more popular items we have available from APR. However, if you do not see something you are interested in, and want to take advantage of this special simply let us know.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*APR Direct Port ECU Upgrades*
ECU Upgrade Sale:
– All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
– All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
– All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
– All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off!
Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.
Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:
– Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
– 91 Octane Performance
– 93 Octane Performance
– 100 Octane Performance
– Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
Also Included:
– Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
– Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
– Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected
Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!
To view details of the DirectPort programs click the links below.








APR 2.0T ECU Upgrade
APR 1.8T ECU Upgrade
APR 2.7T ECU Upgrade
APR 4.2L V8 ECU Upgrade
_Must come to our Vernon, CT location for installation._
Directions to North American Motorsports
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10% off ALL APR Exhausts*
Prices on our site reflect 10% off APR's list price.








View ALL APR Exhausts
or
Select Your Vehicle First
_Prices on our site reflect 15% off APR's list price._
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10% off ALL APR Intercooler Kits*








APR Audi S4 Intercooler Kit - $1124.99 Shipped!
APR GTI/Jetta 1.8T Intercooler Kit - $1079.99 Shipped!
APR Audi A4/Passat 1.8T Intercooler Kit - $944.99 Shipped!
APR Audi TT 1.8T 180HP Intercooler Kit - $944.99 Shipped!
APR Audi A4/Passat 1.8T Intercooler Kit - $944.99 Shipped!
APR B6 Audi A4 1.8T Intercooler Kit - $944.99 Shipped!
APR Audi TT 1.8T 225HP Intercooler Kit - $989.99 Shipped!
APR 2.0T Intercooler Kit - $944.99
View ALL APR Intercoolers
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10% off APR Turbo Kits*








APR K04 Turbo Upgrade Kit for B6 Audi A4 (w/ Injectors) - $2069.99
APR K04 Turbo Upgrade Kit for B6 Audi A4 (w/o Injectors) - $1619.99
APR K04 Turbo Upgrade Kit for MKIV VW GTI / Jetta 1.8T - $1529.99
APR S3/Edition 30 Turbo Kit for 2.0T GTI / Jetta / EOS / A3 (w/ Fuel Pump) - $4499.99
APR S3/Edition 30 Turbo Kit for 2.0T GTI / Jetta / EOS / A3 (w/o Fuel Pump) - $3959.99
APR Transverse 2.0T Stage III Turbo Kit (w/ Intercooler & w/ Fuel Pump) - $6569.99
APR Transverse 2.0T Stage III Turbo Kit (w/ Intercooler & w/o Fuel Pump) - $5939.99
APR Transverse 2.0T Stage III Turbo Kit (w/o Intercooler & w/ Fuel Pump) - $5939.99
APR Transverse 2.0T Stage III Turbo Kit (w/o Intercooler & w/o Fuel Pump) - $5399.99

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Other APR Items on Sale!*
APR 2.0T FSI Fuel Pump - $934.00 Shipped!
APR MKV 27mm Front Swaybar - $251.99 Shipped!

APR MKV 27mm Rear Swaybar - $251.99 Shipped!
APR 1.8T R1 Diverter Valve - $135.99 Shipped!
APR 1.8T Intake Manifold w/ Throttle Body - $1169.99 Shipped!
APR 1.8T Intake Manifold w/o Throttle Body - $809.99 Shipped!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Length:*
This sale runs through April 30th 2010.
*Shipping:*
Items marked as 'Shipped' include free ground shipping inside the continental U.S. For shipping outside of this region, or for expedited shipping, please contact us.
*Sales Tax:*
All CT customers will be charged a 6% sales tax.
*How To Order:*
All orders can be placed directly through our secure website by following the links above. We accept VISA, Mastercard, Discover, AMEX, Paypal and Money Orders through our secure checkout. You can also place an order over the phone by calling us toll free at 877-626-6867.








NOTE: All flash tuning is performed at our Vernon, CT location. Please contact us at 877-626-6867 to schedule an appointment.
*Hours of Operation:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday from 10AM to 3 PM EST
Sundays we are closed
*Questions:*
Phone: 1-877-NAMOTORS
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.namotorsports.net
AIM: NAMtrsprts
MSN: [email protected]
Yahoo: NAMtrsprts

If there are any questions about this APR Sale, APR Products, or anything at all.... just let me know!!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------

